# pictures



## BillieJeAn (Oct 20, 2011)

Waffles  
she started shedding today, but these are pictures of yesterday. She's shed her head and her chin seems EXTRA white now. i'll post pictures of her when she's completely shed


----------



## Strange_Evil (Oct 20, 2011)

Gorgeous tegu.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 20, 2011)

She's so tiny! Little pocket sized tegu.


You'll laugh at these pictures in a year or two. Lol


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 20, 2011)

she is tiny, but man, she's growing fast! she's grown five inches already

lol yeah, when she's bigger than the household dogs i wont even be able to imagine how small she was


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks great. I always love those pics where the gu is like, "Eeep!"

Where did you get the name Waffles? Its a great name.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 21, 2011)

Aardbark said:


> Looks great. I always love those pics where the gu is like, "Eeep!"
> 
> Where did you get the name Waffles? Its a great name.



Thanks haha. 

Waffles, I was eating waffles when she got to my house. And she's totally sweet like waffles


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iBoJ8mslL0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 21, 2011)

You should feed her.. waffles.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 21, 2011)

Pahaha. She would probably eat it! She eats any kind of food infront of her


----------

